# Looking for Schutzhund club/trainer in North Dallas area (preferably group classes)



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Title says it all. I have a 9 month old male German shepherd.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Go to the DVG website & look to see if there are clubs in that area. Some people here travel several hours to train with us.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

Tim Slattery in Gunter, TX (just east of Celina, northeast of Prosper).

He used to a be a pro-trainer for field bred retrievers (he took my boy to the Master National in 2005), but has spent the past several years in Afghanistan training the working dogs there. He returned to the states just a few months ago.

He pretty much works exclusively with GSD's and BM now.

Facebook might be the best way to contact him... 
https://www.facebook.com/tim.slattery.18


----------



## ROBinTEXAS (Apr 20, 2016)

Active DVG Club in north Texas: Red River Working Dogs
We are listed on DVG club list, we have a website and a Facebook Page. 
You are welcome to check us out!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hopefully the OP found a club long before now. This thread is over 3 years old.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I prefer a continuation on this type of thread. It seems having all the info in one place would be better. 
If someone new comes on and looks for "Dallas schutzhund" now they have less threes to go through.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, though it doesn't need to be posted in three different threads.  

ADMIN


----------

